
Show HN: rtsp-bench – RTSP to WebRTC Server for large scale broadcast benchmarks - Sean-Der
https://github.com/pion/rtsp-bench
======
Sean-Der
I wrote this RTSP -> WebRTC server that generates CPU Usage reports as well.
You can use it from your browser, or a CLI WebRTC Client.

I was really excited to see how it well it scales also! I was able to hit 10k
viewers on a m4.2xlarge while using ~30% CPU.

If you aren't familiar with Pion it is Pure Go implementation of WebRTC.
Instead of being a server that you configure you get the PeerConnection API!
It is really flexible, and lets you do a bunch of interesting things. The best
showcase of all it has to offer is [https://github.com/pion/awesome-
pion](https://github.com/pion/awesome-pion)

